# Some fine IOWA deer



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

Few more pics


----------



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

3 more


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

some awesome bucks and mounts !


----------



## NY_Bowhunter14 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow! Some great bucks! Amazing work you have done there!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

TOADS!

I want to hunt IOWA so BAD!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

wow those are some GIANTS!!


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

looks like top notch work you do there... very nice


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

youve got some issues but not a bad start


----------



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks every one for the comments


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

proskinnertts said:


> youve got some issues but not a bad start


all i notice is the briskit/leg area... hairpatterns on the armpit a touch outside the leg... everything else looks excellent in my eyes..



(i also noticed every ear is positioned exactly the same.... why?)
do you not like the look of foward ears? or do the customers request back like that. i always try to mix them up a little, although the way you positioned them does work very well with every pose.... its one of my favorite ways to do the ears..


----------



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

JerseyJays said:


> all i notice is the briskit/leg area... hairpatterns on the armpit a touch outside the leg... everything else looks excellent in my eyes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like ears foward too, customers request most to the time, here's some pics whit foward ears, and every one got isuues


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

your right on with the hair patterns on the brisket area also the white patches in the throat area, the ear butts and ear rotation is off but looks good for commercial work


JerseyJays said:


> all i notice is the briskit/leg area... hairpatterns on the armpit a touch outside the leg... everything else looks excellent in my eyes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i REALLY like all the nostril/nosepad crispness look... 

i think its great work for commercial... like you said, about the earbutts/etc.... thats a part of the deer that not many taxidermists get correct, also what i believe is the hardest part of a deer mount.

great work, keep sharing photos!


----------



## silentslayer (Jun 22, 2009)

check out jeff morris taxidermy with big river taxidermy... very impressive best mounts i have seen so far


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Man those are hogs


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

nice bucks


----------



## Limb Chicken (Dec 10, 2004)

Got to be Meder trained. Nice work!


----------



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

Iam back after a wild, i will cheer more pic soon!


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful work


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

those are some beats that i want hangin on my wall some day.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

WOW! I cant wait to go to Iowa.. That Palmanating or what ever its called is awesome! half moose if you ask me!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Great stuff!!


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice work, looks like your clients hunt some good spots!


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice deer


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

Holy crap is the last one part moose ????
Very nice deer ..


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

studs for sure


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice mounts


----------

